# Sicherungen im KVS



## Toddy80 (20 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage. Bei uns auf dem Firmengelände stehen mehrere KVS-Verteiler. Jeder KVS-Verteiler wird mit einer Zuleitung versorgt, die am Anfang mit einer NH-Sicherung abgesichert wird. Im KVS geht die Leitung dann auf einen NH-Sicherungstrenner und speist die Stromschiene im KVS. Nach meiner Meinung ist die Absicherung der kommenden Leitung im KVS überflüssig, oder (Doppelte Absicherung)? Beide Sicherungen haben den selben Nennstrom, sodass im Fehlerfall zufällig die Sicherungen fliegen. Will man in diese Anordnung eine Selektivität bringen, müssen die Sicherungen den Faktor 1,6 bei ihren Nennströmen aufweisen. Dies ist aber nicht möglich, da man sonst nicht die gewünschte Leistung am KVS abnehmen kann.

Wie wird es eigentlich gemacht?


Gruß

Toddy


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2008)

watn KVS?   ***


----------



## zotos (20 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> watn KVS?   ***



*Kabelverteilerschrank*


----------



## Ludewig (21 Februar 2008)

hört sich so an, als wäre ein passender Trenner ohne Sicherung gerade nicht vorrätig gewesen!?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Februar 2008)

Ich habe mal bei einem EVU (EnergieVersorgungsUnternehmen) gearbeitet.
Bei uns war auch das ankommende Kabel im KVS abgesichert, weil wir die Möglichkeit hatten, Ring und Maschennetze zu fahren. Eine Selektivität mit NH Sicherungen ist in komplexen Kabelnetzen eh sehr schwierig zu realisieren.
Bei Dir gibt es nach Deiner Beschreibung nur eine Einspeisung von der Trafostation, Du hast Recht, hier könnte auf die Sicherung verzichtet werden.
Da aber ein StandardKVS (wie wir sie Verwendet haben) für jedes Kabel eine Sicherungsleiste enthält, wäre eine Alternative Kupferschienen einzubauen, wenn Du die NH-Sicherungen sparen willst.


----------



## jabba (24 Februar 2008)

Wenn es Standard-Schränke sind, kann es pasieren, das Zuleitungen geschliffen werden. Diese haben dann z.B. eine Vorsicherung von 250A.
Wenn man dann im KVS auf Schienensystem geht, welches aber nur 160A hat, muss die Vorsicherung rein. Es kann also dazu dienen, eine Reduzierung für das Schienensystem zu erzielen, oder eine vor Ort Trennung bei Arbeiten am Schienensystem zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Toddy80 (26 Februar 2008)

Wie würdet ihr denn die Sicherungen wählen. Komme von der Trafostation und gehe zum KVS mit 4x150 AL. In der Trafostation, am Einstpeisepunkt im KVS müssen nun Sicherungen. würdet ihr die gleich wählen?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Februar 2008)

Wenn Du die gleichen Sicherungen reinmachst hast Du keine Selektivität.
Die Antwort, welche Sicherungen Du reinmachen sollst, kannst Du nicht im Forum stellen. Das muss an Hand von Querschnitt, Leitungslänge, Verlegeart usw. errechnet werden.


----------



## Toddy80 (27 Februar 2008)

Das mit der Leitung und Verlegeart ist mir auch klar. Dachte vielmehr daran welche Sicherungen man gleich wählt, da wären wir wieder bei keiner Selektivität.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Februar 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Dachte vielmehr daran welche Sicherungen man gleich wählt, da wären wir wieder bei keiner Selektivität.



Tut mir leid, aber diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Toddy80 (17 November 2008)

Hallo,

da das Thema zurzeit wieder aktuell ist habe ich wieder eine Frage.
Es soll ein neuer KVS aufgestellt werden. Würdet ihr vom Trafo aus gleich ein 5-Leiter Kabel legen? Muss der KVS einen eigenen Erder erhalter?

Gruß


----------

